# Best stock market course?



## sarah (27 February 2005)

can anyone recommend the best stockmarket course ie one that is value and not a rip off and xpensive lots of gurus


----------



## Mofra (5 March 2005)

*Re: courses*

Sarah,

to be honest I'd buy a couple of books first, they'll give you an idea of what information & strategies the courses are offering, give you a reference you can re-read at your leisure and are almost always a mere fraction of the price. My preference for a start would be "The Art of Trading" by Chris Tate but there are a myriad of good trading books out there.

Good luck


----------



## tech/a (5 March 2005)

*Re: courses*

You need to know what you want from a course first.

How do you want to trade?
Your timeframe.
Your trading capital.
Your tolerance to risk.
How long do you want to spend trading,researching?.
Do you want to trade or invest?
Is it a large or small part of your investing?
Do you have software or can you afford to invest in software.Could be $1000s

By answering the above it may save you lots of time looking into an aspect of trading thats not for you.


----------



## kpgduras (28 March 2005)

*Re: courses*



			
				sarah said:
			
		

> can anyone recommend the best stockmarket course ie one that is value and not a rip off and xpensive lots of gurus




I believe you can learn a lot on line - have a look at these sites, just as examples of what I mean:
http://www.elitetrader.com/
http://www.originalturtles.org/system.htm
http://www.tradingplan.com.au/

There are thousands more websites.

I find that forums such as this forum are also excellent ways of increasing your knowledge.

kpgduras


----------

